# Lurchers/Greyhound feed bowls



## Louby (22 April 2009)

Just wondered if you feed off the floor or have your bowls raised and if so where did you get your stands from, sorry dont know the correct name for them.


----------



## RobinHood (23 April 2009)

Our lurcher just eats off the floor like the others, but he's a bit odd as he likes to sit or lie down to eat. He's a fairly small lurcher, about 20" I think.


----------



## woolly (23 April 2009)

There seems to be mixed thoughts on this now and some experts think that elevated feeding increases the chances of bloat . We fed out Wolfie prone so his stomach was supported as he ate but saying that he drank raised! We made our own feeding station as he was too tall for any others and we did it with cheap wine racks, the wooden ones that you can build on, so as he grew we could add layers and 2 stainless steel big mixing bowls slid in perfectly... It was brillient!


----------



## mrsbloggett (23 April 2009)

I feed our two greyhounds off the floor as their frantic eating at meal times just knocks over the bowls on a stand!

You can get the bowls on stands quite cheaply from Argos.


----------



## GinaGem (23 April 2009)

Our lurchers eat from the floor.  Dom sometimes lays down to eat, Bes always stands


----------



## Louby (23 April 2009)

Thanks for your replies, perhaps Im being a bit soft.  Boris seems to spread his front legs to eat (when he can be bothered to eat, fussy lurcher!!) , thats why I was thinking of it.


----------



## saalsk (24 April 2009)

I feed all of mine from the chairs around the the kitchen table. Having said that, they are all very tall (the smallest is 28" TTS, the tallest 34" TTS) and I have not had problems with them. Their water bowl is not raised, but is a horse bucket and nealry always full, so they are not reaching down too far. I use the feed bowls with rubberised bottoms so they don't move around so much when they are guzzling their dinner from them !


----------



## Oneofthepack (24 April 2009)

2 of mine are long leggedy so one eats from a stand that I got from our local petfood warehouse and Alf has his on the bottom step of the stairs!


----------



## Furrymonster (3 May 2009)

My greyhound has always eaten from a stand since I got her as she seemed so uncomfortable bending so far down to the ground.  I found a stand at Ikea that is designed as a dog feeding stand &amp; holds her food &amp; water bowls firmly in place &amp; she has one at home &amp; one at the office (as she is the office hound!) They're not expensive &amp; perfect for the job.


----------



## fmay (3 May 2009)

Tilly the lurcher started to be sick as soon as she had finished her food when it was on the floor so now I feed her on a kitchen chair covered with a towel to stop the bowl sliding - she has been fine since (and can't get her food pinched by the naughty terriers)


----------

